# Oven-Dried Tomatoes



## norgeskog (Jan 21, 2005)

This is one of the accompanyments to the Drunk Sirloin from Andreas Viestad's Kitchen of Light.

OVEN-DRIED TOMATOES

2 lbs tomatoes, halved crosswise
1 Tbs fleur de sel or other flaky sea salt or 1-1/2 tsp regular salt
freshly gound black pepper
2 tsp chopped fresh oregano or your favorite herb or a mix

Preheat oven to 250.  Place tomatoes cut side up in a roasting pan and season with the salt and pepper to taste, sprinkle with herb(s).  PLce pan in middle of oven, leaving it slightly ajar (insert a spoon or something to hold door open if it does not stay ajar).  Leave the tomatoes in the oven for 3-4 hours until they have shrunk to approximately half.  The tomatoes will keep refrigerated for 3-4 days.


----------



## GB (Jan 21, 2005)

Just a side note on this recipe (which sounds wonderful by the way). If you want a drier end product then you can leave these in the oven longer until you get to the dryness that you want. The longer they are dried the longer they will last. If they are really dried you don't even need to refrigerate them. I have left them in the oven for 12 hours before and they were amazing. I also add a little bit of olive oil to mine before they go into the oven.


----------



## mudbug (Jan 21, 2005)

GB said:
			
		

> I also add a little bit of olive oil to mine before they go into the oven.



That's what I do too, geebs.  But I kick their butts and crank the heat up to get that roasty flavor.


----------



## norgeskog (Jan 21, 2005)

GB said:
			
		

> Just a side note on this recipe (which sounds wonderful by the way). If you want a drier end product then you can leave these in the oven longer until you get to the dryness that you want. The longer they are dried the longer they will last. If they are really dried you don't even need to refrigerate them. I have left them in the oven for 12 hours before and they were amazing. I also add a little bit of olive oil to mine before they go into the oven.



The picture shows them as being still a little juicy, not completely dried.  Personally, I would dry them completely.


----------



## GB (Jan 21, 2005)

Yeah norgeskog, they are completely different animals when you get them real dry. For your Drunk Sirloin recipe I would do it exactly the way you posted


----------

